
Genius Teenagers Develop Theorem That Could Change the Face of Maths - muddyrivers
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3304802/Meet-boy-geniuses-developed-math-theorem-calculates-problems-faster-computer-despite-high-school.html
======
gus_massa
Is there a sane review of this result? This article is totally overhyped with
ridicules claims.

